# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Фото Су-27 Ка-27 и Ан-2 из Крымска Помогите плиз

## Евгений

Давно ищу фото самолетов базирующихся на аэродроме Крымск

Кроме выше перечисленных может у кого есть фото убитого як-28п лежащего за полосой на этом аэродроме

----------


## Arseny

лето 2006

----------


## Arseny

там-же

----------


## Arseny

Сам буду очень рад, если кто оставит фото самолетов Крымска...

----------


## Djek

Вложение 9501Крымск Су-27 562 ИАП

----------


## Corsar

Вот несколько фото крымских самолетов

----------


## Антоха

> Вот несколько фото крымских самолетов


Старинные фотки - 2004 год! Респект за раритеты!!!

----------


## andrew_78

В этом году в Ростове засветился борт 04. В сети море его фоток.
Самолеты с гвардией достались Крымску от 209 гв.иап. Известны еще 22 (в ангаре 13 НИИ в Люберцах), 23 (фото печаталось в литературе). Другие известные борта - 32,33,44, спарки 50 (постремонтная) и 80.

И полк ныне не 562 иап - а 3 гв.иап.

Мой 07 из того же замеса (серии), что и 04 выставлявшийя в Ростове.

----------


## Snake

> В этом году в Ростове засветился борт 04. В сети море его фоток.
> Самолеты с гвардией достались Крымску от 209 гв.иап. Известны еще 22 (в ангаре 13 НИИ в Люберцах), 23 (фото печаталось в литературе). Другие известные борта - 32,33,44, спарки 50 (постремонтная) и 80.


А где можно найти фото других "известных" бортов? 23 и 44(краем) встречались в "Су-27..." А.Фомина

----------


## Котков Андрей

Посремонтная 50-а - прошлый юбилей 4ВА, 2002 -ой, 01 с дельфином - 97 год (кажется)

http://begemotdecals.ru/files/32.jpg

http://begemotdecals.ru/files/Sparka1.jpg

----------


## Snake

Спасибо Андрей!  :Smile:

----------


## andrew_78

> 01 с дельфином - 97 год (кажется)


Возможно фото и сделано в Крымске, но №01 (на 1997 год) принадлежит 209 гв.иап из Астрахани, а не 562 иап, в котором известны 4 спарки: 50,60,70,80. Все ремонтировались на 275 АРЗ в Краснодаре, 50 и 60 - отчетливо видно на фото выложенных тут.

----------


## andrew_78

33 (фоты из сети - автор неизвестен)

----------


## Snake

> 33 (фоты из сети - автор неизвестен)


Фото с немецкого авиафорума. Сейчас их там уже вроде нет, там было 3 фото, только в отличие от ваших - там лица ,были незакрашены ;) а вторую вы немного урезали? ;)

----------


## andrew_78

> Фото с немецкого авиафорума. Сейчас их там уже вроде нет, там было 3 фото,;)


Возможно... не спорю, так как не помню уже.





> только в отличие от ваших - там лица ,были незакрашены ;) а вторую вы немного урезали? ;)


Не "ваших" (так как не мои) - а "этих". Лица закрасил - нечего мужикам лишний раз в СМИ светиться. Нас самоли интересуют не так ли? Пару пикселей возможно срезал, щас уже не скажу.

----------


## Snake

> Нас самоли интересуют не так ли? Пару пикселей возможно срезал, щас уже не скажу.


Ну да :Smile:

----------


## Котков Андрей

И ради чего вы, уважаемый Djek понавтыкали фоток из Гуглевого Ёрса куды не попадя. Это каждый может. А вот если бы вы реальных фото понавставляли - вот за это был бы вам респект тогда.

----------


## Snake

Ещё фото 60-ки:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/torgachkin/view/55019

----------


## AC

В журнале "М-Хобби" №6/2008 опубликована статья Михаила Жирохова "В небе чеченской войны", посвященная действиям и потерям ВВС РФ во Второй кампании (1999-2005 гг.).
Материал сопровождает фоторяд -- кадры, сделанные *на аэродроме Ханкала* летом 2007 г. На них -- Су-24 "34 белый", Ми-24В "03 желтый" авиации ВВ, Ми-8 "59 желтый" авиации ВВ, Ил-22 RA-75908 (!!!), а замыкает фоторяд *Су-27 "37 красный" с белым носовым обтекателем РЛС и зелеными законцовками и передними кромками килей* с подписью, что 27-е несут в Чечне боевое дежурство по охране воздушной границы РФ.
Кто-нибудь знает, это крымский борт?
И еще: дежурство Су-27 на Ханкале ведется на сменно-постоянной основе или они залетаю туда от случая к случаю?  :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## RuLavan

> В журнале "М-Хобби" №6/2008 опубликована статья Михаила Жирохова "В небе чеченской войны", посвященная действиям и потерям ВВС РФ во Второй кампании (1999-2005 гг.).
> Материал сопровождает фоторяд -- кадры, сделанные *на аэродроме Ханкала* летом 2007 г. На них -- Су-24 "34 белый", Ми-24В "03 желтый" авиации ВВ, Ми-8 "59 желтый" авиации ВВ, Ил-22 RA-75908 (!!!), а замыкает фоторяд *Су-27 "37 красный" с белым носовым обтекателем РЛС и зелеными законцовками и передними кромками килей* с подписью, что 27-е несут в Чечне боевое дежурство по охране воздушной границы РФ.
> Кто-нибудь знает, это крымский борт?
> И еще: дежурство Су-27 на Ханкале ведется на сменно-постоянной основе или они залетаю туда от случая к случаю?


Крымская "37" тут уже выкладывась http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...3&d=1194428293. Похожа? :)

----------


## AC

> Крымская "37" тут уже выкладывась http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...3&d=1194428293. Похожа? :)


На первый взгляд -- не очень...  :Smile:  :Cool:

----------


## Snake

> В журнале "М-Хобби" №6/2008 опубликована статья Михаила Жирохова "В небе чеченской войны", посвященная действиям и потерям ВВС РФ во Второй кампании (1999-2005 гг.).
> Материал сопровождает фоторяд -- кадры, сделанные *на аэродроме Ханкала* летом 2007 г. На них -- Су-24 "34 белый", Ми-24В "03 желтый" авиации ВВ, Ми-8 "59 желтый" авиации ВВ, Ил-22 RA-75908 (!!!), а замыкает фоторяд *Су-27 "37 красный" с белым носовым обтекателем РЛС и зелеными законцовками и передними кромками килей* с подписью, что 27-е несут в Чечне боевое дежурство по охране воздушной границы РФ.
> Кто-нибудь знает, это крымский борт?
> И еще: дежурство Су-27 на Ханкале ведется на сменно-постоянной основе или они залетаю туда от случая к случаю?


37 - крымский. 100%

----------


## AC

> 37 - крымский. 100%


Спасибо!...  :Smile:

----------


## Snake

Вот немножко фоток с празднования дня ВВС. Были выставлены три Су-27, 01й "новенький  :Wink: ", очень выделялся среди остальных окрасом. Другие два были окрашены более умеренно.
Помимо них были Ка-27ПС, Ан-2 и аэродромная техника - которая недолго постояв разъехалась  :Smile:

----------


## Snake

01 Подробнее

----------


## Snake

Одинокий вертолет, и самолеты расположенные для фотосессии  :Smile:

----------


## Snake

Ну и собственно один из элементов праздника. Мож кто выложит это фото из правильного положения  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Snake

Ещё порция с официального сайта фильма: "Керосиновые ковбои".
http://www.kerosene-cowboys.com

----------


## Djek

Snake   Спасибо!...   :Smile:

----------


## Антон

> 01 Подробнее


А нет фоток сверху?
Вопрос по эмблеме:а что закрашено между надписью?И еще лётчики такой шеврон носят?

----------


## Snake

> А нет фоток сверху?
> Вопрос по эмблеме:а что закрашено между надписью?И еще лётчики такой шеврон носят?


Это тот самый 01, который принимал участие в параде 9 мая над Красной площадью. У меня  сверху нету. А эмблема соответственно 611 ИАП,там не закрашено, а заклеено изолентной  :Smile: 
В сети встречаются фото этого борта, мож где и сверху найдется.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Подтверждаю, 01 самолет из числа перекрашенных бежецких к параду, на которых летали липецкие летчики. На эмблеме действительно заклеен номер 611 полка... Самолет передан в эксплуатацию крымчанам в связи с "реорганизацией" Бежецка...

----------


## Евгений

выкладываю фото А Лебедева 
Крымск 2008г

----------


## Евгений

и еще оттуда же 2008г сентябрь

----------


## Pilot

2006 год 04 с тонким ластом

----------

